# 352 HCC and Tune by Tuna Police Car Show a hit ! !



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

What a great time guys.
Unfortunately 352 I was unable to say hello to you today as you were talking to many other people and I didn't want to interrupt you.
I got some great pics of your car though.
Next time there is a CVN meet you should come and I will introduce myself then.
In the meantime enjoy the photos folks!
Greg 
























and last but not least








and OH
HCC 
Nice cruiser too! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey MT1
Where are 352s center caps?
The car next to yours looks pretty nice also whats the number on the one?


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

:twisted: I MISSED THE SHOW

Because SOMEONE who was planning to go with me decieded to take OT shifts ;-)

Maybe next year!


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

I saw a nice web site with 352 on it the other day. There was also a few nice looking ladies all standing in front of 352! I take it those are the badge bunnies of the B-3 area.LOL 
Nice car i loved the pics of the gas tank up grade and the inside radio set up.
Stay safe!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

website address?


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

i knew i should of posted it.
Its a great page!
http://185.no-ip.com:8080/352/


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Those are some pretty sharp pictures! :t: Where is the HCC car from?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Holyoke Community College. I think he is a member here.
but not sure.
MANY MANY MORE pics here....
Tune by Tuna 
Police Vehicle Show 
Aug 16, and 17th.
Here is a sample









Please see ALL the photos here.
http://www.85merk.com/members/gmack24/Tune%20by%20Tuna%20Police%20Car%20Show/
If u have trouble accessing the link please let me know! Thanks.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Nice pictures, I liked the restored FHP mustangs. I wish I had known when the show was I would of like to have gone.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

PJM: The HCC car is from Holyoke Community College. They have had that as their cruiser since 1995, and only put the markings on it recently. Personally, I think it looks like :FM:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Did the HCCPD win best college cruiser ? If they did must have been a low turn out . ^^I agree with Mikey682^^ but 352 looks WICKED SHARP :!:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Love the HOOTERS GIRLS!!!!


----------

